# Kentucky Fried Rabbit (buttermilk marinated)



## LeadChuncker (Jul 25, 2012)

1 young rabbit (cut into serving pieces)
2 c buttermilk
4 clove garlic (minced)
1 tsp oregano, dried
1 tsp thyme, dried
1 tsp rosemary, dried
1 tsp paprika
3 tsp cayenne pepper
1 onion (sliced)
2 c flour
1 tsp garlic powder
1 tsp onion powder
salt and pepper
oil
Directions
1
Place the rabbit in a zip-lock bag with the buttermilk, onion, garlic (minced), oregano, thyme, rosemary, paprika, and 1 tsp of cayenne. Marinate overnight in fridge.
2
In another zip-lock bag mix the flour, garlic powder, onion powder, 2 tsp cayenne pepper, and season well with salt and pepper. Heat 2-3 cups of oil in a large skillet over medium heat.
3
Drain the rabbit from the buttermilk. Toss pieces into the flour mixture and shake until well coated. Add the rabbit to the skillet and fry for 10 minutes until golden brown on each side. Be careful to keep the oil hot enough to fry the rabbit, but not so that it burns. When done place on wire rack to drain excess oil.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Good Deal!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

